# AMF Pilot??



## jd56 (Apr 7, 2013)

I recieved an email last night from someone requesting info on this bike.
He says it is an AMF Pilot. The tank legend indicates just that "Pilot". 

Roadmaster or CWC built or is possible it's both? 
This is a Roadmaster chainring right?
I feel somewhat embarrassed to ask but, I am not real familar with the chainring style or that familar with Roadmaster of CWC bikes, not to mention AMF bikes.

Heavyweight or Middleweight?

Finally, I was wondering what the value of this bike might be in this condition?

Thanks in advance
JD


----------



## jd56 (Apr 10, 2013)

*What...no opinions?*

Where are the opinions when a member asks?
Really some help for this guy would be appreciated. 
I am guessing about this bike "Pilot"

Please, tell us what exactly this is and how to research the serial number which seems short of characters to me but, what do I know.

serial # as given to me is:  J07072

Remember, when in doubt ask....and this is the venue to do so.

JD


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2013)

We only talk about very expensive and highly collectable bikes here anymore JD. Sorry.


----------



## mruiz (Apr 10, 2013)

Pilot, middleweight 1.75 tires
Mitch


----------



## jd56 (Apr 10, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> We only talk about very expensive and highly collectable bikes here anymore JD. Sorry.




I always thought anything over 30 or so years was a collectible and to some this one might be. In fact it is. Not mine but, was asked to give some information to the newbie "collector"
Still the AMF Pilot was built by whom? 1.75 ok middleweight.

I only have seen a Jet Pilot not, just a Pilot.
But, Dave, this one obviously not your cup of tea. Cheap and not collectible.
Thanks anyway.
I'll just let the inquisitor know that I couldnt get much help from those that know more than most, especially me, also a newbie.
I do appreciate the responses though.
And thanx Mitch, got it that its a middleweight. 

Anyway its a tank bike and I think it is cool.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waterland (Apr 10, 2013)

The AMF Pilot was made by AMF, American Machine and Foundry, who acquired the Roadmaster line from the Cleveland Welding Company in the early 50's and started making bicycles.  These bikes are fairly common and there isn't a lot of interest in the collector market.  If it were up for sale, I'd say $150 at best, just doesn't hold the appeal of the earlier bikes.


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2013)

jd56 said:


> But, Dave, this one obviously not your cup of tea. Cheap and not collectible.




Tongue in cheek JD.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 10, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Tongue in cheek JD.




I got the tongue part, and I assumed you showed your cheeks too....lol:beer::eek::what::screwy:

Thanks Waterland, I'll pass on the info to the newbie.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vincev (Apr 10, 2013)

Tongue in cheek Dave or foot in mouth.????HMM.....


----------



## jd56 (Apr 10, 2013)

And so goes the segue for you two. Its ok though seeing waterland and mitch set me straight. Then again so did Dave.
Then again so did you vince...set Dave straight that is.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

